

Back to Paper Calendars - slaven
http://blog.radic.com/back-to-paper-calendars

======
beoba
I've been using taskwarrior for organizing/scheduling most everything:
<http://taskwarrior.org>

------
rubidium
It's impressive to me how much paper vs. digital matters.

This isn't true for everyone, but for me:

Paper (or a whiteboard) = thinking

Digital = consuming or gathering info

~~~
slaven
Totally, there's something about putting a pen to paper that makes me focus

